# CoDeSys OPC-Server unter Windows 7



## marcengbarth (28 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Steuerung, welche mit CoDeSys programmiert wird und möchte gerne Daten per OPC lesen / schreiben.

Es existiert ein Panel-PC zu der Anlage (OS: Windows 2000) mit Visu und Beckhoff Soft-SPS, CoDeSys OPC-Server.

Auf meinem Rechner (OS: Win 7 prof. 32bit) habe ich CoDeSys installiert, bekomme Verbindung zur Steuerung usw. Wenn ich mich jetzt testweise zum OPC-Server verbinde, dann bekomme ich keine Variablen und als Meldung (no config). 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Gateway seine Symboltabelle dummerweise ins Windows-Verzeichnis legt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier das Problem besteht.

Hat jemand den OPC-Server V2.3.13.4 unter Windows 7 am laufen?


Danke schon mal.


----------



## Dr. OPC (29 September 2010)

Wie du schon gesagt hast, gibt es nur zwei Varianten:
1) es existiert keine Konfig (du musst konfigurieren welche Daten über OPC sichtbar sein sollen)
2) du hast eine Konfig, aber du kannst/darfst nicht darauf zugreifen (weil sie in einem Bereich liegt in dem Win7 keine Zugriffe erlaubt) dies passiert aber eigentlich nur dann wenn man eine SW die für XP konzipiert ist auf Win7 installiert


----------



## marcengbarth (29 September 2010)

Eine SW sollte auch unter XP nicht ins Systemverzeichnis schreiben, bzw. dort ganz frech einfach irgendwelche Ordner anlegen. Dafür gibts ja schließlich %APPDATA% und Konsorten, bei DLLs sieht es anders aus.

Das ganze hilft mir aber nicht bei der Lösung meines Problems. 
Unter Windows 7 werden solche Versuche einfach in den Virtual Store-Ordner umgeleitet, dort findet sich auch die entsprechende Konfiguration.

UAC einfach abschalten und die Anwendung mit Adminrechten starten steht grundsätzlich nicht zur Debatte. 

Damit der OPC-Server die Konfiguration und Symboldatei findet, habe ich diese einfach aus dem Virtual Store-Ordner in den Systemordner kopiert. Mit Hilfe von ProcMon aus den Sysinternals konnte ich feststellen, dass CoDeSysOPC.exe interessanterweise die Datei im Virtual Store und die Datei im Systemverzeichnis öffnet.

Der Zugriff mit den Kassl-Komponenten funktioniert nun...


----------

